# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) شفرة أرجو المساعدة . كود فك شفرة lg gw300

## tarikna

ارجو المساعدة يا اخوة في الحصول على كود nck 
للهاتف LG GW300
emei :  355737031383134
جزاكم الله كل الخير

----------


## mohamed73

lg    imei:355737031383134    nck=2817034586923684 nsck=7335093477582488 spck=8648734426736622 cpck=3176780108396316 simck=9707300836021351

----------


## tarikna

جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## aissafon

plz unlock lg gw300 imie :355737034115186  
s/n:91okpuu411518 
thanks

----------

